# LS2 stroker kits?



## BustersJudge (May 26, 2007)

I am looking into a stroker kit for my LS2 goat anybody know of any available kits. Also anybody stroked their LS2? If so any details would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

welcome and try this site out. its far from you but this is what i have.

http://www.tristarperformance.com/


----------



## The_Humbler (Nov 18, 2007)

You can get them pretty much anywhere. Anyoen who is an Eagle dealer, or any other of the major crank/rod manufacturers can get you what you need. 

I pieced mine together from the For Sale forum on LS1tech before I realized the mods and admins were jerks and I only paid about $1700 for a brand new Eagle forged crank, rods, and Diamond pistons with rings.


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

My LS2 was stroked to a 402. My heads were MTI's stage IIE, I shoulda got their stage IIIR heads instead. Tq down low was sick!


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Good 2 go said:


> My LS2 was stroked to a 402. My heads were MTI's stage IIE, I shoulda got their stage IIIR heads instead. Tq down low was sick!


What are the specs on your cam? Looks like you need a higher LSA for better mid range tq.


----------



## BustersJudge (May 26, 2007)

Thanks for the input so far guys it has been very helpful I am still working on this project so the more info the better.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Do you plan to add a turbo or blower in the future? Are you building it for street or track? 

Livernois Motorsports has a 404 kit which is a 4" stroke and a 4.010" bore that will add 40 rwhp and 45-50 ft. lbs. rwtq. along with cnc ported ls2 heads.

Along with a good cam, headers, exhaust, underdrive pulley, ported tb and a few other goodies you could be in the 460-490 rwhp range.


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

05GTO said:


> What are the specs on your cam? Looks like you need a higher LSA for better mid range tq.


It has a 112 LSA. It's all water off a duck's tail now......


----------

